# Mon iMac ne lit plus les CD/DVD



## Hector (6 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour
Mon iMac est le PowerPC G4 avec un pied rond de 2002.
Je fais les mises à jour régulièrement et j'envisageais de bientôt passer de Tiger à Léopard.
Depuis 2 semaines le iMac ne fait plus rien avec les CD ou les DVD que je fais entrer dans sa petite trappe. Il ne les fait pas tourner, l'écran ne dit rien et me voilà les bras ballants.
Quelqu'un sait-il si c'est un problème de soft ou de hard et si je peux faire quelque chose moi-même? J'aime bien utiliser mon Mac chaque jour mais je suis plutôt un utilisateur qu'un informaticien.
Bienvenue à vos réponses et Merci
Hector


----------



## ficelle (6 Décembre 2007)

essaye de démarrer avec la touche C sur le CD d'installation de ta machine.

si ça marche, il y a une forte chance pour que ce soit soft


----------



## Alycastre (6 Décembre 2007)

Hector a dit:


> Bonjour. Mon iMac est le PowerPC G4 avec un pied rond de 2002.
> Je fais les mises à jour régulièrement et j'envisageais de bientôt passer de Tiger à Léopard.


Leopard ??? Tu dois posséder un 800 Mhz , non ? Alors oublie ...


----------



## Hector (6 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Merci à Ficelle et à Alycastre.
Dois je retrouver les disques d'installation livrés avec la machine ou bien est-ce que le disque de Tiger suffira? 
Où ai-je bien pu stocker ces disques d'installation?
La rubrique "À propos de ce Mac" me répond :1 Ghz powerPC G4 .
 Est ce suffisant pour Léopard?
À bientôt.
Hector


----------



## Alycastre (6 Décembre 2007)

Hector a dit:


> La rubrique "À propos de ce Mac" me répond :1 Ghz powerPC G4 .
> Est ce suffisant pour Léopard?
> À bientôt.
> Hector



Si c'est un 1 Ghz, il est au mieux de février 2003 (pas 2002) ... Donc Leo, why not ... mais 1 Go de ram, serait raisonnable.


----------



## Hector (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

A l'époque j'avais choisi la version la plus musclée de la boutique Apple de Ferney.
Donc 1 Ghz processeur, 1Ghz de RAM et 80 Ghz de disque dur.
Et maintenant j'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir tout recommencer.
Quid du Mac mini en refurb? Le meilleur bien sûr?
Amicalement
Hector


----------



## HmJ (7 Décembre 2007)

Excellent choix, le Mini


----------



## Hector (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai redémarré avec le DVD d'installation dans la lecteur et en pressant la touche C tout le temps, le lecteur ne s'est pas mis à tourner et je me suis retrouvé avec mon DD habituel.. Donc c'est moi qui fais  maintenant une gueule de Mac triste
Merci à tous.
Hector


----------



## Hector (8 Décembre 2007)

Ici en France personne ne semble avoir été confronté à mon problème de superdrive.
Par contre sur le forum de Apple:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1099805&tstart=0
ça râle dur, certains ont déjà remplacé le lecteur à grands frais, d'autre se sont payé un lecteur externe en firewire mais pour iTunes ce n'est pas terrible.
Beaucoup soupçonnent l'avant-dernière mise à jour (10.4.10) d'être responsable de tout. Je ne me souviens pas quand je l'ai faite.
Je vais attendre un peu avant de chercher un mac mini.
Amicalement.
Hector


----------



## cochise66 (9 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous!
J'ai, semble-t-il le même problème qu'Hector, en effet depuis aujourd'hui mon powerBook G4 rejette systématiquement tout les DVD, qu'ils soient vierge ou non.
Est-ce que mon lecteur est mort? Si quelqu'un a une solution il me sauverai la vie, en tout cas celle de mon lecteur.
Merci à tous!


----------



## Hector (9 Décembre 2007)

bonjour

Je disais cela car l'expression des petits américains du forum de Apple était:"my drive seems to be dead"
En gros si je glisse un CD ou un DVD dans le lecteur, celui-ci se referme puis il ne se passe plus rien ce qui est logique puisque l'ordinateur ne sait pas qu'il vient d'ingurgiter un disque. Pourtant les infos du menu pomme savent que le lecteur est là puisque le lecteur y est inventorié; dans mon cas c'est le: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-105.
Je sais que c'est la même chose avec DVR-106
Le disque n'apparaît pas sur le bureau, il n'est pas éjecté, il est IGNORÉ.
En somme mon Mac est lobotomisé.
Hector


----------



## cochise66 (10 Décembre 2007)

Je n'ai donc pas tout à fait le même soucis, puisque mon Mac n'ignore pas mes CD, mais il les expulse.
Peut-être le lecteur est-il tout simplement sale, je verrai donc ça demain.
Bonjour chez vous!


----------



## Sokaris (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce forum. 
je vien sur ce post car, comme décrit plus haut par d'autres, je ne peu lire ni cd ni dvd sur mon mac.. il me les eject au bout d'un certain temps.. d'après moi le lecteur tourne, puisque quand j'insère le cd de nettoyage, j'entend le frottement des petites brosses...

J'ai un iMac G5 / ancienne version (2005) (avec la fente cd sur le côté). Mon système d'exploitation: mac Os X v. 10.4.11 ... 

J'ai essayé de réparer les autorisations, de démarrer mon ordi avec le cd Os X, et j'ai acheté un cd de nettoyage.. mais rien y fait.. ça marche pas...

HELP!!!!


----------



## Matfav (10 Avril 2008)

Je reviens sur ce sujet plutot vieux mais je rencontre le meme problème : j'insere un CD dans le lecteur-tiroir de mon mac G4 à pied rond, il ne se passe rien puis le CD est rejeté. Quel est donc le problème rencontré Merci de vos reponses


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Avril 2008)

Si tes cds/dvds sont rejetés, c est que ton lecteur n arrive plus à les lire, il faut le changer.


----------



## pika69 (13 Novembre 2010)

j'ai le meme probleme 
Vue densemble du logiciel système :

  Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.6.4 (10F569)
  Version du noyau :    Darwin 10.4.0
  Volume de démarrage :    Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :    Normal
  Nom de lordinateur :    iMac de pika
  Nom de lutilisateur :    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
  Mémoire virtuelle sécurisée :    non activée
  Noyau et extensions 64 bits :    Non
  Temps depuis le démarrage :    12 minutes


----------



## riton1 (10 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, Je ne suis pas sur que mon conseil sera très utile mais voila, mon macbook pro vieux de 2 ans ne lisait plus les CD/DVD/jeux vidéo, j'ai cherché sur tous les forums et m'apprêtais à partir le faire vérifié chez apple lorsque j'ai pris la décision de régler le problème de la même manière que sur ma vieille mégadrive. 
J'ai tout simplement soufflé dans le lecteur cd de toutes mes forces et un peu secoué le laptop. Miracle, le lecteur a pu lire le jeu. Aux vieux maux les vieux remèdes. Essayez toujours de souffler on ne sait jamais.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------

essaye de souffler un bon coup dans le lecteur, perso je fume en claviotant et je pense avoir mis de la poussière dans le lecteur. Bon courage à tous.


----------

